# Is there a way to identify which restaurants are prepaid or not with postmates?



## tez t (Mar 3, 2017)

I work miami beach area ,

Can anyone help generate a list of restauranst that are pre-paid or not?..It would save time.

some i know are not pre-paid- you must wait and do order ..smh
Mcds
Prime 112
My cheviche


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I think only from experience


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

No and they are always adding or deleting places since restaurants come and go. 

When you accept the order, look at the items first. If it says "order at restaurant" than it is a card order.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

This is why I don't do postmates. One order 45 minutes wait at the restaurant is enough to turn me away from PM.


----------



## tez t (Mar 3, 2017)

They should be upfront with fleet to indicate the orders that are prepaid or made to order..........


the made to order should have 10.00 base pay at least before tips.

I live on beach and the lazyiness is shocking or maybe not.............people literally order 1 toothpaste to deliver to hotel next to it, 9/10 is someone like 15yr -25 as well


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

amazinghl said:


> This is why I don't do postmates. One order 45 minutes wait at the restaurant is enough to turn me away from PM.


Were you paid for the wait?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Its worth it because time is money as well. Worth it for the customer that is. 

They are spending 5 bucks to save time and you are getting shorted out of an hour of your life.


----------



## tez t (Mar 3, 2017)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Its worth it because time is money as well. Worth it for the customer that is.
> 
> They are spending 5 bucks to save time and you are getting shorted out of an hour of your life.


yes..

Do not accept restaurants that make you order...most customer wont even tip you....

yes you are loosing alot of time....i did one... went back home ........ 3 blocks away and went back... postmates have the nerve to send a message you left the resterrant....ummmmmmmm yea.. u are payinf 9cents a minute......smh


----------

